# work



## keri (Apr 23, 2010)

will me and a freind find work consistently for the 2 years we plan to stay in oz? any range of work and any location? thankyou


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

keri said:


> will me and a freind find work consistently for the 2 years we plan to stay in oz? any range of work and any location? thankyou


I assume you're looking at a WHV and then doing some regional seasonal work to qualify for a second WHV and if so, as long as you are prepared to follow the seasonal patterns and in being prepared to have a go at anything be also willing to head away from the main cities, you ought to be able to pick up casual work regularly.
Have a look at Harvest Trail - Harvest jobs - Australian JobSearch

Cities can mean work is harder to find for the GFC has had its impact in Australia too and so a lot of Aussies and also international students are always on the look out for casual or part-time work about more populated areas and so it can be more competitive.

But I've even heard of the government using backpackers in call centres when there is something like a major new policy being introduced and a heap of simple registrations and paper shuffling type work, and you always see call centre and sales type work advertised and I know of one person who made pretty good money on house to house sales of phones for a while.


----------



## keri (Apr 23, 2010)

ok thankyou, i was just wondering how would i find these jobs? is there job agencies in abundence? or just ask around anywhere? and me and my freind would prefere to work together on harvest and stuff like that, would this be a problem?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

keri said:


> ok thankyou, i was just wondering how would i find these jobs? is there job agencies in abundence? or just ask around anywhere? and me and my freind would prefere to work together on harvest and stuff like that, would this be a problem?


If you make good use of that harvesttrail site, using the menus on it, you'll find there'll be links state by state and then jobs info within regions.

You can google by region for fam or harvest work and you'll likely get heaps of links re employers and employer organisations similar to what you get from the ht site.

But study the info on the ht site first to get a feel for when work is being done in different areas, it being a bit like anywhere that winter in colder climates is the dormant time of year and so not much going on in southern Australia.
A good time to be north of Brisbane on east coast or Broome for pearling work from about May on and then if you really like it hot mangoes come on in late Spring in the far north and you'll have a lot of work in the tropical areas of northern Queensland from then and into summer as you head south for the wet season arrives about December and all work up north ceases for a few months.
When it's wet up north, that's the time of year thre'll be a lot of harvesting work down south with summer months and into autumn.
Spring time is also when grape vine prunning gets done in south and so there are quite a few options.
One exception re winter work in the south can be tree planting, but looks like you'll really earn your money and if you do not mind colder weather it can be good money - Usufruct Forest Enterprises Tree Planting Company Australia

One thing for sure, is that you'll find you have muscles you never even knew existed, save on gym fees but can still get in shape and sleep well of a night

So if you map out a rough plan, you can make a few calls ahead to employers or if you just get on the road, a lot of travellers just start using word of mouth re where there is work and where is a good place to work etc.
Some places may not have such a good reputation but you'll hear soon enough of them.

In the country towns near growing areas, you could find quite a few backpacker hostels that kind of speciallise in servicing seasonal workers and they will always know what work is available, but again keep your ears to the ground so to speak re learning what you can from other travellers about where to stay and where not to, for some seasonal worker hostels can probably vary in quality.
BUG - the Backpackers' Ultimate guide to budget travel in Australia is a reasonable guide and they have comments and ratings.
You may even find some larger farms that provide accommodation on site and that can vary from bunkhouse, cabin, caravan or if you like camping, you may even be able to do it on the cheap by chucking a tent up.

When you first arrive in Australia and you'll be in a capital city, have a look in the hostels for magazines like TNT and The Word etc., freebies with all sorts of travelling info and you'll find ads in them re seasonal work.
Hostel notice boards often have advice re work and sharing vehicles or if you are a driver, picking up a cheap enough vehicle and if a couple of you and you want to be here a couple of years, it is not such a bad idea, even getting a mini van in which you chuck a mattress and an esky and other camping gear and you have a home on wheels and you'll find travelling that there are many places where you can stop over for the night and no accommodation charge.

If that interests you, have a look at sites like Trading Post - Online and Mobile Classifieds, Car Prices - Search Car Prices & Values Online - Red Book and Buy Used Cars ? Search Used Cars For Sale - CarPoint Australia to get an idea of vehicle costs, Toyota Hicace or Tarago, Misubishi Express, Ford Econovan and Nissan Nomad being most common/popular vehicles and one about 15-20 years old and 250,000 - 300,000 km. use ought to be a reasonable buy around $3000 - 4000.
You should join an Auto club [ about $100 ] which will give you roadside service all around Australia but also pay another $150 or so for an independent check to minimise chances of buying a dud vehicle and having break downs.
You might see some that are fitted up with seats but they just usually unbolt and you'll likely find someone about who can use them, even a hostel in their day rooms.
Get a reasonable vehicle and look after it and you'll likely get close to your money back when you're ready to sell again, but you'll probably be well in front re fares and accommodation saved, not to mention the freedom enjoyment, so what you do get back if less to sell it quick will be a bonus.

And should not be a problem looking for farm work with a friend.


----------

